# Srixon WR Driver



## colint (Jul 28, 2009)

After a 4 year break from the game, I was in the market for a new driver as my old Srixon XX10 is now illegal. I suffer with a bad fade when playing poorly so looked into adjustable drivers. After a few short tests I went with the Cobra L5V, wasn't pulling up any trees with it during the test but went OK and I put the average performance down to my ring rust. Unfortunately I just couldn't get on with this club, very inconsistent with everything from low hooks to high fades. I really had no idea where the ball was going.

Switched back to Srixon as I'd been happy with the XX10 and they are reasonably priced. Plan was to get the new XX10 but after testing the WR I was sold. At address the club looks great, like an actual golf club rather than a piece of modern art or a VW Beetle tied to a broom handle. The mid height flight is excellent, nice and penatrating but controlled. It's not a long as the XX10, but it's just so consistently accurate, hugely inspiring confidence wise.

What's particularly good is that you can get a good feel for where the ball has come off the club, just helps pinpoint how well you've swung (or not). I've hit a few off the heel which still managed to trundle down past 225 yards, you really have to try pretty hard to hit a complete duffer.

Can't recommend it enough, now have the matching 3 wood which is similarly impressive.


----------



## andiritchie (Jul 28, 2009)

Another Srixon driver fan

I have the Z-RW and nothing can touch it,no matter what shaft in a R9 it just does not go like the srixon


----------



## slugger (Aug 6, 2009)

Z-RW here as well. Wouldn't swap it for anything (that i've tried).


----------



## Parmo (Aug 7, 2009)

I am in the market for a new driver and fairway and was set on the idea of Cobra S9-1 but I do love my srixon wedges and might have to give the new Srixon driver a go.

Thanks for the review.


----------

